# freshmeat2u.co.uk



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

Several questions because i can get the meat at a similar price.

1. Has anyone ordered from them before?

2. Is the meat fresh when it arrives?

Seems like a good diea, just a bit sceptical of the fact that meat travelling miles and miles wont be as fresh when put on the doorstep.

apologies if this has already been posted, missed a lot of posts last few months.

Thanks.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i have just ordered and will recieve my order friday so i will be able to give you first hand answers then..


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> i have just ordered and will recieve my order friday so i will be able to give you first hand answers then..


Look forward to hearing how it goes


----------



## freshmeat2u (Sep 20, 2005)

Killerkeane said:


> Several questions because i can get the meat at a similar price.
> 
> 1. Has anyone ordered from them before?
> 
> ...


Its fresher than you would get from the supermarkets (but less bloated with water like they do)...

Ask Pscarb etc for more details.


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

Is it cheaper than Costco as their meat is awesome (when I was a meat eater) and large pieces too.


----------



## freshmeat2u (Sep 20, 2005)

Lauren said:


> Is it cheaper than Costco as their meat is awesome (when I was a meat eater) and large pieces too.


Yes, but more importantly, its fresher than stock from this kind of supplier - they are a step further down the chain that we are.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Killerkeane said:


> Several questions because i can get the meat at a similar price.
> 
> 1. Has anyone ordered from them before?
> 
> ...


Give me about 4 hrs and I`ll be able to tell you exactly how their leg of lamb is as I`ve just stuck it in the oven with some garlic and rosemary on a nice low heat.....lol


----------



## Inch High (Apr 10, 2005)

Think you may have burnt that lamb by now One Smart Cookie


----------

